# Hello from West Texas



## WestTexasBeeKeeper (Sep 24, 2009)

Howdy all:banana:

New to beekeeping; havent even built my hives yet, but I know they'll be Top Bar Hives.

Hope to learn alot and contribute in the future


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome. Hope your TBH's do well. Good luck. 

Merkel. That's between Sweetwater and Abilene right? I remember seeing a Merkel exit on my way to gods country (Lubbock).


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome.

Lots of people from Texas here and lots of good advice and information from everywhere. Enjoy

Walt


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Welcome from East Texas, the opposite side of the State. According to some of the northern beeks, I guess you'll be raising the 'killer bees', Right?:lpf:


----------



## WestTexasBeeKeeper (Sep 24, 2009)

Derek said:


> Welcome. Hope your TBH's do well. Good luck.
> 
> Merkel. That's between Sweetwater and Abilene right?


Yup. It the city with the sign that says "Welcome to Oops You Just Missed It"


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I grew up around Abilene, had many friends and aquaintences that hailed from Merkel. I have not been back to "The Big Country" for about 20 years. I bet things have changed considerably.


----------

